# I CANT LIVE WITHOUT 2 [email protected]!! (r15)



## felickz (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi, Long time (2yr) lurker, first time poster!!!

Reading Tons of posts on the r15 just made me hate it more after 2 hrs of use!

I had a 30 Min convo with a DTV salesman about the future uprages with the r15, he was promising some crazy things, like On Demand capabilities, opening up the USB and RF remote output on the next upgrade, a sort of "home networking" with the basis of the Windows Media Center...

*Does anyone have a link to all these new upgrades they are promising??
Sales guy said "EARLY 2006" ..... *
He told me skyreport DOTTcom leaks any news before he hears it through DTV, but its hard to search old archives (takes forever).

And is it possible to upgrade to two buffers on live tv with a firmware upgrade or will we never see it... To the people that dont see why we miss it so much.. i used to watch 2 shows in the time it took to watch one LIVE.. as soon as a commercial i would pause, switch to other tuner get to a comercial PAUSE tuner2, then FF thru all commercials I MISS IT !!!

Well just sayin hello, ranting, informing, and requesting info... I hope once TIVO is gone this forum stays around!!! (if not where are you all heading, besides DTV official forums!?)

My setup just bought 5LNB Dish, H20, R15, 2xd10, 5x8 MultiSwitch


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

The buffer issue is the biggest gripe I read about on the R15. Many of us have opted to buy a new Hughes DVR80 from valuelectronics.com or buy one used.

Two buffers and fully hackable to enable the USB ports and multi room viewing. On demand would be great but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Rax (Jun 11, 2002)

Y'know, I have NEVER used both live buffers at once. LIVE?!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Most of the talk about the R15 is over at www.dbsforums.com

RF remote support is expected around March/April (The hardware is there, the software component (which can be seen in the H20) has not been added to the R15 yet)

On Demand is on it's way with offerings from NBC and others

USB connectivity (for DirecTV2GO) is expected in about 3-6 months when the portable movie players are released, for direct connectivity between the two

Microsoft and DirecTV announced a partnership to allow communication to the Microsoft Media Center edition PCs... that is expected in the 6-9 month time frame.

Dual Live Buffers... "may" be comming, I have heard two different angles on it. But the hardware (IMHO) is technically ready to do it... Since it can record two live programs, and you can go between them (via the MyVod), there is no reason why two live buffers couldn't be possible.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> ...
> Microsoft and DirecTV announced a partnership to allow communication to the Microsoft Media Center edition PCs... that is expected in the 6-9 month time frame.
> ...


You won't see this until Vista, which is alledgedly due by late 2006 (ie Christmas marketing season). It's very possible that it won't appear until 2007.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

We certainly won't see the Tuner until Vista is out... but there is still the possibilities for communication with the current MCE2005 editions...

Again... Until the day it is turned on, or a specific date is announced... any date is rumor.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Earl,

I believe more detail would be helpful.



ebonovic said:


> On Demand is on it's way with offerings from NBC and others


Not true OnDemand just extended TiVo showcase like functionality (or the failed Starz OnDemand), and likely only PPV content, like NBC shows and movies. And then there will only be 60 hours of total programming available at anyone time. The poor mans VOD and the best that DirecTV will likely ever be able to offer.



ebonovic said:


> USB connectivity (for DirecTV2GO) is expected in about 3-6 months when the portable movie players are released, for direct connectivity between the two


But then again, it should be modeled after or an exact copy of ITV2Go (NDS), which is just for Windows CE devices, and there shouldnt be anything there for MCE. But then again how many people have $2G MCE machines sitting around waiting for this functionality? And the expensive DirecTV only devices are in IMHO a true loser.



ebonovic said:


> Microsoft and DirecTV announced a partnership to allow communication to the Microsoft Media Center edition PCs... that is expected in the 6-9 month time frame.


Now that is the most optimistic timeframe that I have ever seen. It is likely more than a year out, and could be only after Vista has been released for a few months, and based upon missed code complete version reported in the last week, Vista could be delayed until 2007.



ebonovic said:


> Dual Live Buffers... "may" be comming, I have heard two different angles on it. But the hardware (IMHO) is technically ready to do it... Since it can record two live programs, and you can go between them (via the MyVod), there is no reason why two live buffers couldn't be possible.


I can't disagree with you on this one, but time will tell if DirecTV and their developers screwed up bigtime on this one. But even if they can offer it, it might take some time before it is offered, like 3 to 9 months.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

Another great of use of the 2 Live Buffers is when watching NFL games. I routinely use this to catch every play of 2 games that are on at the same time.

It's much easier to pause a game and press the Live TV button to switch to the other one and unpause it rather than having to continually go back and forth through the Now PLaying List.

Here's hoping they add this functionality before I switch from the HR10-250 to the HR20-250!!

Rob


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

Rob Dawn said:


> It's much easier to pause a game and press the Live TV button to switch to the other one and unpause it rather than having to continually go back and forth through the Now PLaying List.
> 
> Rob


With the R15, it is possible to emulate the dual live buffer by recording both shows. You only have to go through the now playing (My VOD) twice. Set both programs to record. Go to my vod and play the first recording. Go to my vod and play the second recording. You can now use the "last" button to toggle back and forth between them. You can pause, switch channels, etc. - everything you can do with dual buffers. Not as convenient, but usable until (if) the R15 gets dual buffers.

Carl


----------



## kenmac999 (Dec 12, 2004)

Check this link out for some forthcoming directv equipment

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=799955&highlight=


----------



## db54 (Apr 5, 2005)

You may also direct your questions on the R15, to our sister site forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Dual buffers saved me from missing a show last night. The newest episode of Atlantis was not recorded, because of bad guide data. One tuner was busy recording a suggestion, and the other was still on Sci Fi because it had recorded SG-1 earlier. When I noticed that the episode was not recording, I switched to that tuner and hit record, and got the entire show because it was all in the buffer.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

FYI next weeks Atlantis has wonked out guide data as well. Check and make sure it's going to be recorded. It's not just a DTiVo thing because I was talking to a friend last night and his SA TiVo did the same thing.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Do the R15s still have the problem that it switches too early to a channel after the _"The recorder needs to change the channel at x o'clock"_ message?

If so, that's sad.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

jrinck said:


> Do the R15s still have the problem that it switches too early to a channel after the _"The recorder needs to change the channel at x o'clock"_ message?
> 
> If so, that's sad.


The R15 still has all of it's problems, except caller ID no longer locks it up (fixed by the first "upgrade").
-
D* is working on an upgrade, but they are at least trying to make sure they fix the problems, and not the symptoms, which makes cranking out an update take longer.
-
After the next upgrade comes (whenever that may be), we'll have a much better idea of what to really expect out of the R15, and out of the D* move away from TiVO.
-
Carl


----------



## Steve1212 (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's 2 solutions for the R15.

1. Take it back for a full refund
2. Buy an R10 from Weaknees or buy an DVR80 from Value Electronics.

That's what we did and couldn't be happier. Just bought one for my brother and his DTV acct. R15 needs major work and help.


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

:up:


Steve1212 said:


> Here's 2 solutions for the R15.
> 
> 1. Take it back for a full refund
> 2. Buy an R10 from Weaknees or buy an DVR80 from Value Electronics.
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Gosh... Tough crowd...

Where were all of you when TiVo was at software version 2.0......

Yikes... TiVo wouldn't have made it....


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Gosh... Tough crowd...
> 
> Where were all of you when TiVo was at software version 2.0......
> 
> Yikes... TiVo wouldn't have made it....


Well it's not like anyone will own the thing and feel allegiance to it. The R!% soon will be just another damned cable box.  I have pride of ownership in my TiVO's.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

john-duncan-yoyo said:


> Well it's not like anyone will own the thing and feel allegiance to it. The R!% soon will be just another damned cable box.  I have pride of ownership in my TiVO's.


I have alegance to no "technology box"... If I have learned one thing over the last 20 years of spending my money on things...

By the time I can afford them... something new is just around the corner...

I am just a junky...


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

I buy what get's things done for me. TiVo has had MANY issues and always will have issues. Every new release will bring new things to go wrong. It's that way with software in general, but hey if people want to see things with rose colored glasses more power to them.


----------



## Steve1212 (Dec 1, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Gosh... Tough crowd...
> 
> Where were all of you when TiVo was at software version 2.0......
> 
> Yikes... TiVo wouldn't have made it....


To be fair Ebonovic, Directv is advertising this R15 like the best thing since sliced bread. Which of course it is not, it is a piece of junk. When Directv w/ tivo units were first out, I never saw any kind of advertising from Directv or Tivo. I basically stumbled across it on my own.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

But what company doesn't advertise their NEWEST product... as the best thing since sliced bread?


----------



## Pearhead (Nov 27, 2005)

Rob Dawn said:


> Another great of use of the 2 Live Buffers is when watching NFL games. I routinely use this to catch every play of 2 games that are on at the same time.
> 
> It's much easier to pause a game and press the Live TV button to switch to the other one and unpause it rather than having to continually go back and forth through the Now PLaying List.
> 
> ...


I tried your method, but the Live TV button just brings up my guide.

I've always just used the down arrow to toggle between tuners. True you need to back up....but letting them run allows you to whisk through the commercials.


----------



## felickz (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes the R15 "changing channel 15 mins before program actually has to record" problem still exists.. Thats a pretty stupid oops... 

Thanks for the links... The link to the DTV investor relations is the one i was looking for!!! 


LoL when the DTV installer set up my system he dint stick around for me to activate my equip and now none of the HD channels( xcept PHilly Locals) come in, i have the 5lnb dish and they all complain how hard it is to aim.

The 110 Satellite has no signal on any transponders so im guessing thats where the HD content resides? Neway DTV is sending out another "installer" to fix me up.


----------



## felickz (Jan 13, 2006)

Just read the DBS forums and im amazed by all the problems people are having!!!

Didnt DTV all ready have the R10 platform to model off of??

Take some damn notes from tivo! And get some programmers that know what they're doing! And dont release a product when its in BETA testing (or seems like it)!!! 


Im very much contemplating bringing out the ole TIVO out and putting the r15 back in the box!!!


----------



## ljsss (Sep 29, 2003)

I am glad to know someone feels the same as me about the dual live buffers. Watching two live games at once (and skipping all commercials) is the only way to go!! This may be my favorite feature on my Tivo. I can't believe that nobody else offers this!


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

If it dosen't have dual buffers it's just a door stop.


----------



## felickz (Jan 13, 2006)

wow it only took 3yrs for D* to figure out a way to code this... Of coarse that had to get lame and call it "DoublePlay"

Is Tivo back on board with D* yet?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

felickz said:


> Is Tivo back on board with D* yet?


Yes!!!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

felickz said:


> Is Tivo back on board with D* yet?


Supposed to be a new HD DTivo some time in 2010... no date given that I know about


----------

